# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  أسرائيل تهدد الاردن بوقف حصتة من المياة

## أميرة قوس النصر

أسرائيل تهدد الاردن بوقف حصتة من المياة بسبب موقفة الداعم لأهل غزة 








سرايا- قوبل الموقف الاردني تجاه العدوان الصهيوني على غزة قوبل بعنجهية صرفة حيث هدد  الجانب الاسرائيلي بمساومة الاردن بقطع المياه عنه، وأوضح المصدر الاسرائيلي أنهم سيوقفون  تزويد الاردن بالمياه الاضافية المتفق عليها بين الجانبين في حال بقي الاردن على موقفه في نصرة غزة والرافضة للهجمة الصهيوينة عليها. 

وأشارت مصادر صهيونية الى أن توتر العلاقات الاسرائيلية الاردنية دفع اسرائيل الى تصعيد لهجتها الديبلوماسية مع الاردن بمنحى يتسم بالمقايضة والمساومة وصولا الى تهديده بحجب المياه عنه. 
فبعد ان هدد الاردن بطرد السفير الاسرائيلي من عمان اذا لم توقف اسرائيل عدوانها على الفلسطينيين، هددت اسرائيل بوقف تزويد الاردن بالمياه الاضافية البالغة 25 مليون متر مكعب من المياه علاوة على الاجراءات المتعلقة باغلاق الجسور بين الاردن والاراضي الفلسطينية. 

وفي السياق ذاته، أكدت شبكة "ايرين" للصحة والبيئة بأن الدولة الاسرائيلية تتخلص من مشكلة الصرف الصحي عبر نهر الاردن، والذي وصفته اسرائيل بأنه عبارة عن "أنبوب للمجاري. حيث كشفت "إيرين" بأن نهر الأردن المقدس ، الذي ذكِر في الإنجيل ويعتبره الكثيرون نهراً مقدساً، من آفة التلوث، حيث قال هيليل كلاسمان من سلطة المنتزهات والمحميات الطبيعية أنه "يتم تصريف مياه الصرف الصحي التي لم تخضع سوى لمعالجة أساسية في المنطقة الجنوبية لنهر الأردن مما يحوله إلى أنبوب للمجاري".

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

لقد تمت إتفاقية بين الأردن وإسرائيل بعد تلقي الحكومة الأردنية مذكرة من الحكومة الإسرائيلية تؤكد فيها التزامها بتطبيق الاتفاقيات المبرمة بين الجانبين وخاصة في موضوع المياه، حيث تزود إسرائيل الأردن سنوياً بـ55 مليون متر مكعب من المياه، موضحة أنها تمكنت من التغلب على مشكلة سحب المياه من بحيرة طبريا بعد أن انخفض منسوبها الى أدنى حد له، أي إلى مستوى لا يسمح بسحب المزيد من المياه. وكان الأردن قد رفض طلباً إسرائيلياً بتخفيض كميات المياه التي تضخ له من بحيرة طبريا عبر الأنبوب الناقل للمياه من البحيرة الى قناة الملك عبد الله بدعوى تعذر سحب المياه من البحيرة بعد انخفاض منسوبها، مؤكداً ضرورة تزويده بالكميات المتفق عليها من المياه في ضوء حاجته الماسة لهذه المياه وأنه لا يسمح بأي تخفيض في كميات المياه. وأوضحت إسرائيل انها تغلبت على مشكلة انخفاض منسوب المياه بعد أن فرغت من إقامة سد جديد قرب مخرج نهر الأردن بجوار كيبوتس دجانيا من شأنه المحافظة على منسوب مرتفع من المياه، حيث ستقوم مضخات بضخ المياه من بحيرة طبريا الى السد ومن هناك الى الأردن، مؤكدة ان انتهاء العمل بهذا السد سيمكن اسرائيل من تنفيذ تعهداتها تجاه الأردن. وتزود إسرائيل الأردن بـ30 مليون متر مكعب من المياه بموجب الاتفاقيات المبرمة بين الجانبين و25 مليون متر مكعب من المياه الاضافية. يجب طرد السفير الإسرائيلي من الأردن ويجب سحب سفير الأردن من إسرائيل ، فنحن على يقين بأن اليهود بيننا وبينهم عداوة قديمة من أيام سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وإن اليهود الصهاينة لا يحبون العرب ويكرهون المسلمين ، و100% المياه التي تزودنا بها أكيد مياه ملوثة لأنه على رأي المثل المصري ( الحربة ما بترمي كتاكيت ) نحن الشعب الأردني ثقتنا بقائدنا كبيرة ونحن نثق بقيادة سيدنا الملك عبدالله الثاني آطال الله في عمره فا جلالة سيدنا أدرى وأعلم بمصلحة الوطن . الله يطول عمرك سيدنا . أما بالنسبة لحل مشكلة المياه يجب علينا الالتزام بالاستغفار ... قال تعالى(( فقلت أستغفرو ربكم أنه كان غفارا* يرســــــل السـماء عليـــكم مدرار* ويمددكم بأموال وبنبن ويجعل لكم جنات ويجعل لكم انهارا)) صدق الله العظيم. ومن عواقب ترك الأستغفار.... أرض جــــدباء... وأسهم حمراء...ودجاج مصاب بأنفلونزاء ... ونـفـــوق أبل الجرباء ومعيــــشه في غـــلاء...كل هذا بلاء... من رب الأرض والسـماء..

----------


## محمد العزام

وهاد اقل شي ممكن يعملوه 
لما استدعت الاردن سفيرها باسرائيل جميعنا فرحنا وجميعنا شد من ازر الحكومة من هذا الموقف 
ولكن تكلمت وبصراحة انها لاتسمن ولاتغني من جوع (استدعاء السفير ) لان مضارها اكبر من منافعها وهذه المياه الاضافية نحن في أمس الحاجة اليها 
الامور لاتاخذ من منطلق التعصب بل الى امور تدرس وبعقلانية 
اولا وذكرتها بان امداداتنا من الغذاء والدواء الى اهلنا في فلسطين سوف تقطع بحالة حرب او لا 
ثانيا وهاهم يهددوننا بالمياه وهذه المياه الاضافية نحن بالاسف بأمس الحاجة اليها لاننا نعلم ما هو مخزوننا من المياه 

لااقول ان نبرر العدوان على غزة ولا اقول ان نقف الى جانب اسرائيل ولكن يجب علينا اعادة التفكير بما يحصل وبما يجري 
لاننا نعلم ما هو طبع اليهود في الغدر والخيانة 

شكرا

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> وهاد اقل شي ممكن يعملوه 
> لما استدعت الاردن سفيرها باسرائيل جميعنا فرحنا وجميعنا شد من ازر الحكومة من هذا الموقف 
> ولكن تكلمت وبصراحة انها لاتسمن ولاتغني من جوع (استدعاء السفير ) لان مضارها اكبر من منافعها وهذه المياه الاضافية نحن في أمس الحاجة اليها 
> الامور لاتاخذ من منطلق التعصب بل الى امور تدرس وبعقلانية 
> اولا وذكرتها بان امداداتنا من الغذاء والدواء الى اهلنا في فلسطين سوف تقطع بحالة حرب او لا 
> ثانيا وهاهم يهددوننا بالمياه وهذه المياه الاضافية نحن بالاسف بأمس الحاجة اليها لاننا نعلم ما هو مخزوننا من المياه 
> 
> لااقول ان نبرر العدوان على غزة ولا اقول ان نقف الى جانب اسرائيل ولكن يجب علينا اعادة التفكير بما يحصل وبما يجري 
> لاننا نعلم ما هو طبع اليهود في الغدر والخيانة 
> ...



*

مرحبا محمد

انا بخالفك الرأي بشدة

انا مع انهم يوقفو ويقطعو المي عنا ... لانو تفكيرنا .. اللي انت بتحكي عنو .. هو اللي موصلنا لهيك امور ... 

يا أخي اللي بيرزق الله ... ولو نحن متوكلين على الله بدون ما نسأل بحد غيروو .... الله بيبعتلنا الفرج من عندو

بس نحن متوكلين على اسرائل وثم امريكا وثم الخليج وثم اوروبا ثو متوكلين على الله 

لازم نتمسك بموقفنا ... وخلي المي ترووح مع مية سلامة ,... الله اللي اعطاهم اياه ... رح يعطينا اياها ...

 قال الله تعالى (ومن يتّق الله يَجْعَل لَهُ مَخْرجاً. ويَرْزُقَهُ من حيث لا يَحْتَسب) [سورة الطلاق: 2 ـ 3].

ولا تنسى حديث الرسول 

" من ترك شيئا لله عوضه الله خيرا منه"


اسف على الاطالة بس فكر بالموضوع من هالناحية ...


ولا شو رأيكم


.*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

رايي الي بطلع بايدهم يعملوه والي ما رح يعمله الان رح يعملوا بعد ما يخلصوا من غزة فبلاش يصير فينا على راي المثل ((اكلت يوم اكل الثور الابيض )).

----------


## محمد العزام

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مهدي شطناوي  
_

مرحبا محمد

انا بخالفك الرأي بشدة

انا مع انهم يوقفو ويقطعو المي عنا ... لانو تفكيرنا .. اللي انت بتحكي عنو .. هو اللي موصلنا لهيك امور ... 

يا أخي اللي بيرزق الله ... ولو نحن متوكلين على الله بدون ما نسأل بحد غيروو .... الله بيبعتلنا الفرج من عندو

بس نحن متوكلين على اسرائل وثم امريكا وثم الخليج وثم اوروبا ثو متوكلين على الله 

لازم نتمسك بموقفنا ... وخلي المي ترووح مع مية سلامة ,... الله اللي اعطاهم اياه ... رح يعطينا اياها ...

قال الله تعالى (ومن يتّق الله يَجْعَل لَهُ مَخْرجاً. ويَرْزُقَهُ من حيث لا يَحْتَسب) [سورة الطلاق: 2 ـ 3].

ولا تنسى حديث الرسول 

" من ترك شيئا لله عوضه الله خيرا منه"


اسف على الاطالة بس فكر بالموضوع من هالناحية ...


ولا شو رأيكم


.
_




مشكور مهدي كلام رائع 
للكن اخي :
عند تقييمنا لهذا الواقع الذي نعيشه بصراحة واقع اشد واقبح مما نتصوره او يتصوره احد منا 
اخي مهدي زمان التوكل على الله انتهي ليس كفرا بالله ولكن نحن من صنعنا هذا الواقع بايدينا نحن من اخترنا ان نعيش هكذا 
لولا بهائم رتع واطفال رضع وشيوخ ركع لصببت عليكم العذاب صبا 
قال تعالى (ان تنصروا الله ينصركم )
اين نحن من نصرة الله 
بوقت الشدائد نتذكر رب العالمين وفي اليسر ننساه 
نحن الان في زمان ما يسمى بالحنكة السياسية وطبقت علينا من قبل اعداءنا وعرفوا كيف يطبقوها هل من المعقول ان تعيش بلا ماء واذا رفضت غيرها من المنتجات الامريكية او الاوروبية فكيف سناكل 
الانسان يقول التوكل على الله ......... لا انكر ذلك والنعم بالله ولكن لما نذكر الله ونحن في حالة اليسر 
غزة تجمع فقط قلوبنا مثلما جمعته من قبل افغانستان والعراق وكشمير وغيرها من مجازر عشناها ولكن بعد ذلك هل مازلنا نتذكرها ..............بالطبع نسيناها 
قبل ان نقطع علاقتنا مع اسرائيل وامريكا وغيرهم من الدول هناك خطوات وخطوات كبيرة يجب ان نقوم بها كيف نصلح سياستنا الخارجية وننسى الاصلاح الداخلي تحتاج الى اصلاح داخلي لكي تتمكن من الاعتماد على نفسك بعدها تقول لاسرائيل اذهبي عني فاني بريء منكي 
مثال صغير على ما نعانيه من امور داخلية وتبين لنا مدى اهمية الكذب والغش الذي نعيشه حتى مع انفسنا 

مجلس النواب عند العدوان على غزة طالبو بطرد السفير وقطع العلاقات وحرق العلم الاسرائيلي داخل مجلس النواب في سابقة لم تشهدها الاردن ولكن عندما طلب منهم التبرع براتب شهر لصالح غزة تبرع منهم 9 نواب فقط 

هذا هو الدجل والكذب والنفاق بعينه 

شكرا

----------


## عُبادة

شربة المي إللي بدها تذلنا بلانا منها 
فيه عندنا مخزون بحوض الديسي من غير مبالغة يكفي لعشرات السنين
ليش ما نستخدمه بدل ما نشحد المي شحدة ومع شوية مذلة

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مهدي شطناوي  
> _
> 
> مرحبا محمد
> 
> انا بخالفك الرأي بشدة
> 
> انا مع انهم يوقفو ويقطعو المي عنا ... لانو تفكيرنا .. اللي انت بتحكي عنو .. هو اللي موصلنا لهيك امور ... 
> ...




انا عبرت عن رأيي

بفضل اموت من العطش ولا انذل من اليهود هشان مية مجاري ... نشربها من ورا قرفهم


بعدين لما كل واحد يتطلع على الثاني ... ويحط عينو بعينو ما رح نتغير ولا رح نرجع


وما في مشكلة اننا ندعو الله وقت الكرائب .. والمصاائب .. الله تواب ...
يعني عشان نحن ما بنتذكر الله وقت اليسر ... ما نلجألو وقت الشدة




المشكلة انو جيلنا .... رح ينذكر بالسووء .. ورح يلعنونا بيوم من الايام 
رح ينحكى على كل واحد ضل ساكت \... 

واكيييد عرووبتنا المعااصررة الـــــــــــــــــــــــى مزبلة التاريخ

----------

